# What's your St. Patty's Day Meal?



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

For the holiday here it's a traditional "boiled dinner", which is corned beef brisket, cabbage, potatoes, and carrots all boiled together in a large pot. It's one of those meals I look forward to every year. My Wife got the me started with it. My little addition is some pan fried cornbread.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm having Jambalaya with my son


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Shamrock Shake.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> For the holiday here it's a traditional "boiled dinner", which is corned beef brisket, cabbage, potatoes, and carrots all boiled together in a large pot. It's one of those meals I look forward to every year. My Wife got the me started with it. My little addition is some pan fried cornbread.


One of you must be a true-blooded mick. With the exception of the cornbread, that's exactly what my family is having. Probably complimented by a belated black and tan on the weekend. Sláinte!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

A half a bottle of John Powers!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> For the holiday here it's a traditional "boiled dinner", which is corned beef brisket, cabbage, potatoes, and carrots all boiled together in a large pot. It's one of those meals I look forward to every year. My Wife got the me started with it. My little addition is some pan fried cornbread.


Oh Man! I want to come over!! :hungry:

My boys don't like corned beef or cabbage so anymore I have to slip off to one of the local places on Paddy's day to get my "fix". Best I've had was at a Catholic church that had Guiness on tap!

And..of course...when I was still piping and parading I was eating corned beef all day long...and usually paid for it the next day....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Same as Christmas ham or Bologna sandwich :help:


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Oddly enough a Jamaican place, so probably goat, or cod & ackee, or oxtail or something along those lines. It sort of works really, they definitely like their green. *ahem*


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Same here....Crock Pot boiled beef brisket,cabbage, potatoes.....and a bowl of RealIrish from Rich's....in my PetersonPipe....
Happy St Paddy's Day to all.

Sorry to chime in here....usually in the Pipe Forum.



DSturg369 said:


> For the holiday here it's a traditional "boiled dinner", which is corned beef brisket, cabbage, potatoes, and carrots all boiled together in a large pot. It's one of those meals I look forward to every year. My Wife got the me started with it. My little addition is some pan fried cornbread.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I forgot to mention the horseradish for the corned beef. MmmMmmmmm!!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Normally I do the corn beef with boiled cabage. This year I'm shaking it up. Normally I've spent it with my family but I am going to hang with some buds this time.

We're going to start it off with 3 or 4 Irish Car bombs each.

Then grill some amazing burgers from the local butcher shop (a real butcher shop not Jewel or something).

And did I mention Irish Car bombs?


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

My wife is VERY IRISH, we have corned beef and cabbage at least once a week probably. So that will be our dinner tomorrow. She was very excited when I told her about you guys on here having the same. I tend to give her some hell seeing as I'm Italian, and we eat that more than Pasta. 

I wanna know though whats everyone smoking? I'm thinking about dying a cigar green for the occasion. lol jk


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Never really cared for green cigars. The best of those I have had was a Fuente. I'll stick with my pipes and pull something nice out of the cellar.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

I've been dying for a good cheeseburger and haven't had one in about 6 months. Plenty of places around here have good ones, but I wanted one of mine. I make them a half pound out of 80/20 angus on a smoking hot charcoal grill. 

I figured my birthday would be a good enough excuse to splurge, but I've been booked up since then (Monday). St. Patty's will be my first opportunity to fire up the grill so it's on.

So, I think I'll go with the burgers, home-made fries and a candela cigar. I think I have some Jamison's in the bar too.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Going to....burst........too much.....cabbage......was sooooo good.


----------



## AronL (Dec 19, 2009)

Taco Bell


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Corned beef and cabbage with potatoes and steamed carrots,,traditional fare here.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

We do the same thing for St Patty's every year; Toasted Reuben sandwiches, potato chips, and pickle spears. I think I've eaten that every year on St Patty's for probably 25 years now.


----------

